# Backflips



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Everyone loves 'em, and basically what it comes down to when hucking them is having the balls to do it for the first time. I've never been able to do one, but I've definitely had some good throws at it on powder days, and I can do them on a tramp pretty easily. Does anyone have any good tips though for doing it the first time? I've heard building a kicker off into a bowl for powder days, but that sounds like one of the worst things to do.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

I wish i had the balls to try it. but im kinda worried that im too tall(6'1) but i did have the pleasure of seeing some dude busting them out all day yesterday. Never thought id get to see one up close. the crazy thing about it was that he wasnt tucking it at all he was completly straight legged. it looked super sick!!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

The mental aspect is the hardest part. I'd suggest a trampoline first. You have to learn how to spot your landing and the only way to do that is practice. Otherwise, you'll just end up landing on your head or flat on your back while rotating.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Ideally, the ramp should be constructed in a deep curve ending nearly vertical. This will get you the backward rotation needed to bring it fully around. Second, there should be no real table, rather a fairly sharp drop off right past the lip so that you have plenty of ground clearance as you rotate.
> 
> Good luck!



Is this for beginners? It seems a lot of backflips are not done on the jump you are describing. thanks


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

YouTube - How to Backflip on Your Snowboard

Your body follows your head. Look back and the rest will come.:thumbsup:

Buuut, I've never tried one because that shit's scary. A backflip's my goal for the end of next season.:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

now if i didnt have a neck that can break, i'd be all about this trick.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

I think its recommended to be able to do backflips on flat ground like gymnists just so you have the idea of tucking and what it feels like to be inverted, or at least be able to do back hand springs.

taping your edges and getting on a trampeline would be ideal but if not, I've heard that you should indy or some kind of simple grab to help you hold your tuck all the way through...stif legging it would be a bad idea...

Haha this is stil my number one trick to try. I think I'm going to work my way up though by getting good at handplants, then like a handplant rodeo or w/e its called, then maybe going for a front flip. Front flips are easier right? At least this guy makes them look pretty damn manageable with practically no air YouTube - MJ's and front flips


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah! I always see people doing those forward roll things off of small bumps. They make them look really easy.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

An epic Flick Montana thread comes to mind....... L0Lz :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Haha, yeah i hear that about breaking your neck. Maybe like a month ago my older brother went for a backflip 180 on a really big jump. Icy day, huge table on the 30 ft jump. Long story short he broke three vertebrae, but he can walk and everything so its all good. Haha, sucks, but he still walks and everything, and next year he'll be skiing again.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

YouTube - Tyler Chorlton 2008 - 2009 Bataleon Snowboards
some  flips in here


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

How about diving boards for practice? I've never heard of a place where you can use a trampoline (muchless take a snowboard on it), but I'm sure it wouldn't be too hard to find a diving board.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

DiamondCarver said:


> YouTube - Tyler Chorlton 2008 - 2009 Bataleon Snowboards
> some  flips in here


Haha. Sick vid. Got it in my favoritess


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

Seedy J said:


> How about diving boards for practice? I've never heard of a place where you can use a trampoline (muchless take a snowboard on it), but I'm sure it wouldn't be too hard to find a diving board.


Lmfao to dangerous for me.

YouTube - Fat Kid Falls On Diving Board


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

wow triple front flip. never seen one before


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

DiamondCarver said:


> YouTube - Tyler Chorlton 2008 - 2009 Bataleon Snowboards
> some  flips in here


That was a siick video!! :thumbsup:

The backflip is one of the easiest trick I've learned, much easier than spins.
Go find some nice deep powder and build a jump and huck yourself into it. Don't think too hard about it either, just do it.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

The front flip nose grab is my personal favorite:thumbsup: And my advice is to just do it. Nailed my first backflip last week without even thinking about it. Just go a little bigger than usual.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Backflips is what most people says, the courage to actually do it, but though you should know how to do the basics first, landings and the flip itself, tweaking your body etc. Simpler than 3, and 5' spins and easier to land imo.. 
just don't go straight upon the biggest jump you can find, build a easy small kicker and make sure to have alot powder snow so you really won't have to think about the landing at first. When you pop of the jump, you will have to trow your hands backwards and keep looking backwards till you see where you land, exactly as you do with spins, keep looking for the spot to land.. Do not look down or any other way while upside down, you will fail..


----------



## Matuuh (Dec 26, 2008)

I tried them today on a airbag, oh what a feeling. Landed the first one on my back and later I started nailing them. Now heres a question : What would you call this : I turned 90 (Backside) and then i backflipped facing the jump and then did the other 90 . BS rodeo something?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Last monday, my daughter showed me where she landed her first backflip, it was just a little roller lip with a 10 ft run in and then a 50 degree landing tranny and small runout. She said that they are pretty easy, just throw and keep your head back then spot your landing. It was just a little place that I have been on lots of times but never thought of trying a back flip. The next good pow day I'll go and try it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Matuuh said:


> I tried them today on a airbag, oh what a feeling. Landed the first one on my back and later I started nailing them. Now heres a question : What would you call this : I turned 90 (Backside) and then i backflipped facing the jump and then did the other 90 . BS rodeo something?


How about freaking scary? Haha, what if you caught your bs edge right when you leave the jump... Like turn too fast, haha. But yeah I've heard of people practicing rodeos and backflips off a kicker into a bowl of something on a powder day, cus then when you land you already have that steep angle, so if you crash its not as bad,


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

*Solid Backs*

Yo. Find a solid lip that has a decent run in where you can atleast round up 60% speed. Now, know what backflip you want to pull, between a back roll or solid backflip. Spot your landing before you hit, if you dont you could be screwed. The ballsy part is eaz, approach the lip with that speed and pop out near your rear binding, huck and keep looking back dropping your shoulders back, honestly try powwow first so if you get stuck upside down it won't be as bad as you think, the way to counter getting stuck is to maintain the looking back. Also if your doing backs on a trampoline, my best bet would be go for a back in the pipe. It's way easier than you look since pipe is purely technical. It resembles the most of a trampoline since when you hit it your stalling, but when you try a lip or kicker, watch your speed and try not to OVER ROTATE. good luck to all.


----------

